# Wyndham Ocean Ridge Edisto Island, SC, USA



## riverdees05 (Feb 5, 2010)

We have the following exchange:

Wyndham Ocean Ridge (#0955) 
Edisto Island, SC, USA
Unit Type: 2 Bedrooms Check-In Date: 02/13/2010 
Max Occ / Privacy: 8/4 
Kitchen: Full 

Is there a building, view, unit, etc. that we should request?


----------



## TheDuke (Mar 5, 2010)

*Ocean Ridge*

We have been to Ocean Ridge several times. If you have a choice of locations, I suggest BayPoint. Most of the Baypoint units have good views of the tidal bay, and at times we have watched the local dolphins "herd" fish into the shallows to eat them. And early mornings there are usually lots of sea birds in view. Also, Baypoint has direct beach access good for walking,though the beachesat Baypoint are probably not very good for swimming.
I would caution that Edisto does not have many on-island attractions, bu Charleston and/or the Ashley River plantation tours are easily reached (maybe 35-40 Miles)


----------



## ronandjoan (Mar 6, 2010)

riverdees
Looks like you have alrady been (2/13)??
Baypoint, I agree , is the best, but it is a FRiday only check in we were told

Where did you end up?  We have been at several places there and they have all been beautiful...and it is our favorite Wyndham resort!


----------



## Lazz (Nov 9, 2010)

I went on Trip Advisor, and I read many horrible reviews.  I am worried about locking in this trade  Please give me some advice!


----------



## sfwilshire (Nov 10, 2010)

It has been 12 years since we were there, but we had one of the units where you could sit on the bed in the master br and watch the dolphins go by. We were very happy there.

Sheila


----------



## ronandjoan (Nov 11, 2010)

Lazz
I'll just repeat that this is our favorite Wyndham, and I would not believe a trip advisor review on this. It may have been a rental too,rather than a timeshare exchange.


----------



## learnalot (Nov 11, 2010)

Lazz said:


> I went on Trip Advisor, and I read many horrible reviews.  I am worried about locking in this trade  Please give me some advice!



Lazz,

It's one of our favorites too, but it's not for everyone.  It's SERIOUSLY laid back - more nature retreat than resort.  But there is a golf course which I haven't played but my husband enjoys.  Over at the sound you will frequently see dolphins.  Biking.  Trails.  Very good restaurants, especially for someplace with a population of about 600.  Kayaking.  Nature walks.  Get the picture?  If you need a culture fix, Charleston is 40 minutes to an hour away depending on traffic, etc.  We love Charleston and usually visit for a day whenever we are at Edisto.  If you need a high action/energy/population environment (think Vegas or Myrtle Beach), Edisto is definitely not that.  If you go on vacation to relax and reconnect with each other and enjoy natural beauty, Edisto is hard to beat.


----------

